# Dairy Free Probiotics?



## m2kl (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone know of any dairy free probiotics(am in the UK) please as i am interested in giving them a go but i cant have dairy due to a skin condition. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well they may not advertise them as dairy free, but look for vegan ones.http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&amp...ved=0CCoQrQQwAg has a bunch.Vegan will have no animal products, so no dairy.


----------

